
Ex-Apple, Delicious Library designer founds Push Pop Press (ePublishing) - MediaBehavior
http://www.ipodnn.com/articles/11/02/02/matas.turns.attention.to.books.for.ios/
======
MediaBehavior
Afterward found DF review from PushPop's Twitter:

<http://daringfireball.net/2011/02/push_pop_press>

